# New chicks



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

Okay I got 6 white Plymouth rocks in my full grown coop and now I got 18 more chicks. My coop captivity holds 15 birds (5x6 coop) what do I do. That's 24 then


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Only two options, sell some of the chicks now or make the coop bigger.


----------



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

How should I make the coop bigger?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

You can build a chick pen and connect it to the original coop like an addition. They are small so you have time. Also if you have predators in your area like hawks raccoons foxes coyotes , you may not have all 18 grow up.


----------



## djasinski (May 16, 2013)

I'm in the same boat. My white rock hatched 5 eggs today. Still sitting on 6 more! I am actually hoping that the don't all hatch., we'll see what is there in the morning.




Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

nj2wv said:


> You can build a chick pen and connect it to the original coop like an addition. They are small so you have time. Also if you have predators in your area like hawks raccoons foxes coyotes , you may not have all 18 grow up.


now there's a comforting thought, har har!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum
Mary Wirick, aka. Treehouse, Profwirick, Ma Wirick???


----------



## kiweed (Sep 14, 2014)

I would wait until they are bigger and then maybe sell them. You never know what may happen. You don't want to sell or get rid of some now and then lose a few. Or you could just make the coop bigger. I am always short on space


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

Another option is to build another larger coop in a different area as your primary coop. 
This way, you'll have a quarantine space for sick, injured, broodies or new birds brought in from elsewhere. Having 2 housing options is a great amenity. It also allows breeding different breeds and keeping them pure, if you're of a mind to do so.
And as others have said, the adult numbers may be well less than what you have now.
Honestly, I use the rule of thumb that 4 sq. ft. per bird for large fowl is a minimum. 15 birds would only give them 2 sq. ft. per bird. 
Manufacturers give a seemingly random number as to capacity that is IMHO generous, to put it nicely.


----------

